# Twisp Juices



## Rob Fisher

I was looking in the Juice drawer to see what should be on the agenda today and I thought why don't I try my stock of Twisp Juices... I loved the Peach and the Cherry Juice in my Twisp Devices so let's try those.

The Peach is still nice tasting but the vape is not smooth like my VM and topQ juices and that surprised me because I thought the Twisp Juices were pretty high quality? And the juice crackles like anything? I'm using the MVP with the PT2 mini at 6,5 watts. My throat isn't enjoying and it feels like carrying on with this will give me a cough... hard to explain.

OK let's try the cherry which was my favorite at the time... it also crackles like anything! The taste is not good like I remember.

Maybe the Twisp has a different system but I think I may have to use my old Twisps and their juice to convert mates from stinkies!

Anyone else played with this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK enough of that crackling... back to my VM Choc Mint... Ahhhhhh that's better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Haha @Rob Fisher, that is exactley what my twisp's are being used for, I give them the twisp when they walk thriu my door and when they leave, thaire hooked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

tried dialling down the voltage and or wattage to as low as it can go?


----------



## Rowan Francis

or add VG , i tried twisp and found them to be too harsh , added VG and they were at least vapeable !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

denizenx said:


> tried dialling down the voltage and or wattage to as low as it can go?



Gone down to 6 watts and it has improved... now I just put a Twisp battery onto my PT2 Min and it's much better taste wise but is still crackling like anything in my PT2 Mini. But at least I can now use up my Twisp juice because it's fine with the Twisp battery if I ignore the crackling.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rowan Francis said:


> or add VG , i tried twisp and found them to be too harsh , added VG and they were at least vapeable !!



Thanks Rowan I thought it was just in my mind (the harshness)... I guess we are spilt with the VM Juices.


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK the tank of Twisp Peach Juice is empty... still a very nice juice... just need to drive it with a Twisp battery and ignore the crackling.


----------



## Silver

Hi Rob, i have also experimented with my Twisp juice in my PT2 tanks and i have to say it tastes better in the Twisp device. Cant figure out why. In the Pt2mini its not bad but in the PT2mega its actually not nice at all.

I suspect it could also have to do with the airflow and the flat mouthpiece. I have a feeling these aspects work well on the Twisp juice. Also the Twisp is a top coil device and the PT2 tanks are bottom coil. Maybe that has something to do with it too. 

Not sure about the PG/VG though, one of the Twisp directors told me once that their juices are 50/50. But i know of several people who say it gives them a slight burn or throat irritation. So maybe they are higher in PG.

I use my Twisps rarely these days

However, the other night i used their coffee flavour on my dripper for fun. Wow, was that flavour enhanced. Boy o boy, it was a big surprise. Im not mad about the creaminess of Twisps coffee flavour, its more of a latte, but that flavour enhancement was amazing. Not to mention the nic buzz i got after like 15 mins. I need to test my other Twisp juices on the dripper. Their coffee was not my favourite but i just tried it for fun.


----------



## Hein510

The twisp liquids work for me at about 4.5W to 5.5W, my twisp has the auto battery and its volts came in at 3.4V, I check my coil and it showed 2.4Ohms, got a Maxi 2.2Ohms coil and DAMN did that Twisp vape lika beast! made more vapour than my PT2 but I think my PT2's coil was going. also put the Twisp on my ego twist and cranked it up to 4V and its nice but not to chain vape!

Twisp Signature Tobacco 1 is still the best tobacco flavour I've had.


----------



## andro

I like twisp juice , especially menthol and cherry. 
I think they sell so well because are the most famous in za due to be sold in malls but at the end they are janty relabeled . Janty is always been one of the biggest players . Anyway im open to try a lot of new juices as well , when back in cape town will make an order for something that i dont have yet . 
Cant wait .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hey Andro, if you are in italy now, maybe you should try get your hands on some good juices there and bring them back. I am not sure but i would imagine there are loads of amazing juices available in italy.


----------



## Hein510

Well the Liqua bottle says "with Italian flavours"

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silver

No, Hein, I don't mean Liqua - LOL
They are available locally in South Africa anyway.
Thinking there must be some premium and amazing juices available in Italy.


----------



## CraftyZA

Rowan Francis said:


> or add VG , i tried twisp and found them to be too harsh , added VG and they were at least vapeable !!


Spot on. Remember, twisp juice was designed to work on an ego style system. Thus in order to deliver max th and flavour they had to remove all the stops and create it fairly intense . Yet in the twisp device it does not seem harsh since the twisp is just an over priced and glorified ego device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

